# Using a floor to ceiling ball



## fringe_dweller (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey guys (and gals)

I've just been given a floor to ceiling ball and I'm wondering how to put it to best use. Am I meant to hit it and get out of the way (as in an evasion of a strike)? Should I be constantly moving around it and striking at the moving target?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 16, 2002)

Both methods are good for using a floor-ceiling ball. Its a great tool for developing targeting and timing.

{Obvious hint: Hit where you are looking, rather than look where you're hitting. Sounds stupid and obvious i know, but keeping this in mind when ur using the ball will improve ur targetting greatly...it did mine.}

IMHO, this bag is best used when both u and it are moving. Develops footwork and hand skills in unison, just as they'd be used in a match.

And yeah, if its coming at you, move.  

Cheers

Bao


----------

